# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شیمی کاربردی/شیمی محض

## Amir.sh.78

سلام.خداقوت بچه ها
یه سوال:آیا از طریق رشته های شیمی کاربردی؛شیمی محض یا مهندسی شیمی میشه بعد از گرفتن لیسانس بریم تو آزمون استخدامی آموزش و پرورش واسه دبیری شیمی ثبت نام کنیم یا نه؟!

----------


## lily7

سلام 
درباره مهندسی شیمی اطلاعی ندارم ولی درباره شیمی کاربردی و شیمی محض در دفترچه استخدامی که منتشر میشه اگه اموزش پرورش منطقه شما نیاز به نیرو داشته باشه میتونین در ازمون استخدامی شرکت کنین.

----------


## Amirhossein10

شما میخوایید بیاید شیمی ؟ میشه دلایل تون رو بگید ، اخه منم میخوام امسال شیمی بردارم برام جالب شد نظرتون رو بدونم

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام.خداقوت بچه ها
> یه سوال:آیا از طریق رشته های شیمی کاربردی؛شیمی محض یا مهندسی شیمی میشه بعد از گرفتن لیسانس بریم تو آزمون استخدامی آموزش و پرورش واسه دبیری شیمی ثبت نام کنیم یا نه؟!


سلام هر چند وقت یکبار اموزش پرورش یه اعلام نیاز میکنه و آزمون میگیره اما اصلا چیزی نیست که بشه بهش دل بست زمان مشخصی نداره اصلا خیلیم فکر میکنم  باند بازی توش موثره...
اگه هدفت فقط اموزش پرورشه خب از همون اول دبیری شیمی تربیت معلمو انتخاب کن... اگه نه و میخوای شیمی رو برای علاق بخونی و کنارش اگه شد تدریس کنی همینارو بخون که شیمی تو ارشد یه گرایش به اسم اموزش شیمی داره و میتونی توش فعالیت کنی...
اگه یچیز safe  تر میخوای شیمی کاربردی بخون که شاید بتونی ازش تو کارای کاربردی مثل کارخونه و کارگاه استفاده کنی.... با خوندن محض فقط میتونی تدریس کنی
اگه علاقه مند به تدریس هستی بدون تربیت معلمم حق التدریسی میشه تدریس کرد تو مدارس اموزشگاها و....

مهندسی شیمیم اونقدا که فکر میکنی ربط به شیمی نداره از دل مهندسی مکانیک میاد بیرون و یه مقدار توش شیمی فیزیک و شیمی تجزیه هست.

----------


## Amir.sh.78

ممنون از پاسخ  گویی همتون
شد اول اولویت دبیری شیمی فرهنگیان
بعد شیمی کاربردی

----------


## Amir.sh.78

> شما میخوایید بیاید شیمی ؟ میشه دلایل تون رو بگید ، اخه منم میخوام امسال شیمی بردارم برام جالب شد نظرتون رو بدونم


من اول به خاطر علاقه به خود شیمی و دوم علاقه به تدریس میخام اول فرهنگیان و بعد شیمی کاربردی رو بزنم..

----------

